# phaeton 2006



## phaetongirl (Aug 30, 2009)

I recently purchased a v8 2006 phaeton, how do I install xm radio? One person at the dealership said it is easy, and they install a bracket to the navigation system. The other person at the same dealership said it couldn't be installed who am I to believe?


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: phaeton 2006 (phaetongirl)*

Actually _mounting_ it into the trunk is not very difficult, but when I did these as a VW/Audi tech there was an additional procedure that requires either the dealership's scan-tool in order to re-code the radio to function with the satellite radio unit properly. You could also use VAG-COM on a laptop to do the same thing if you know the proper coding numbers. I never understood why coding was needing in a case like this because the satellite radio would work just fine. Supposedly something goes wrong _later_?
Also....this is not the Phaeton forum, but rather a Passat forum regarding things concerning the W8 engine that it came with for a short time. Perhaps a moderator can move this for you if you bring this to their attention.


----------

